# Can Someone smarter than me PLEASE type King Krule???



## blahblehmeh (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm intensely infatuated with King Krule (Archy Marshall) right now and I'm pretty sure knowing his personality type would make my life... a wee bit better.  So yes....


----------



## mackauf (Mar 17, 2013)

I have no idea, but I'm bumping this because I really wanna know as well. I love King Krule.


----------

